# Hilti hanger gun



## G83 (Nov 19, 2012)

How reliable are the Hilti hanger wire guns?


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

hilti makes the best guns I've worked with, but this looks nice too

http://www.toolsofthetrade.net/dril...x?dfpzone=tools.cordless?utm_source=Social_FB


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

keke said:


> hilti makes the best guns I've worked with, but this looks nice too
> 
> http://www.toolsofthetrade.net/dril...x?dfpzone=tools.cordless?utm_source=Social_FB


 Those look nice wouldn't mind trying the roughter out but I've tried the new 20v not as good as hiti mabie the drywall gun is better. the Makita cordless is crap compared to the hilti it feels great when new but starts going to crap quickly after regular use j.m.o.


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

G83 said:


> How reliable are the Hilti hanger wire guns?


if you mean the extention for hanging wire for drop cielings on concrete yes it works great :thumbup:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

gordie said:


> if you mean the extention for hanging wire for drop cielings on concrete yes it works great :thumbup:


 I second that. :thumbsup:very reliable


----------

